# Water filter



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Do you just plumb this into your normal water pipe going to the cold tap in your kitchen or is there more to it?

https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/Cafe_Soft_500_p/uvcs2582.htm


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes and Yes

That one is as you say but this is a huge subject with no one good answer.

First off... a lot is dependent on where you live, ie. hard/soft water area.

Gather that info, from your local water supplier, then search here and elsewhere for threads pertaining to water. Once you did that I reckon you will be ready to ask about stuff


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

What the grumpy one said...!

You need to determine hardness as measured by GH and KH aka general and carbonate hardness and from there you can work out. If you can't find it, go to your local aquarium store and they will do water testing for a quid or so on a one off ask.

Coffee Hit sell all the piping and couples in one place, some of them are a sod to get hold of I have found so their service is high value. https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cleaning-filtration/plumbing-supplies.html


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You may want to also work out how many litres you planning to pull through either a dedicated tap or the main cold tap as part of your calculations above and then, once hardness ascertained, take the number of litres you've worked out above to work out the lifespan of the filter. Suspect that the filter linked to is possibly too small for what you may be proposing (if inline with main cold water tap) and could either lead to frequent changes (don't forget to factor in an off tap pre filter so you can shut off supply...) or lead you to a false sense of security if your water quite hard.

Your water suppliers website should have rough info available on it and if you want to know exactly take @PeterL advice and get it tested or invest a small amount in a decent testing kit such as sold by coffee machine retailers (not electronic TDS meters from bay sites etc as this will not tell you your water hardness)

Hope of help

John


----------

